# Places to shoot around Richmond/Midlothian VA??



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm going on a spur of the moment trip to Midlothian/Richmond VA for the weekend and will have time to kill on both Saturday and Sunday. Anybody know any good places to go shoot?


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

All I know is that it is a good place to get mugged and robbed! Be careful!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going on a spur of the moment trip to Midlothian/Richmond VA for the weekend and will have time to kill on both Saturday and Sunday. Anybody know any good places to go shoot?


You can shoot at GreenTop just north of Richmond right on I-95. They charge nothing to use their range!!!!
A few of us shoot there frequently as in multiple times a week. Will probably be there this weekend.

A couple of us are headed to HNS Archery right now to burn some X's. They are on Patterson right near rt. 288.



hatchettjack said:


> All I know is that it is a good place to get mugged and robbed! Be careful!


You are clueless!!! Look up income data for 23113.........


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not leaving until early Saturday morning from Baltimore MD. Should be in the area by 10am or so. Any particular time good to show up? Always more fun to shoot with other people to talk to. Looks like Greentop is in Ashland?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hatchettjack said:


> All I know is that it is a good place to get mugged and robbed! Be careful!


Man Kent....I guess you have just been lucky your entire life. I have never had an issue when I have been down there. Downtown Richmond is no different then any other city....stay out of areas you know you shouldn't be in. 

If he is really worried about it....it's Va so he can open carry.


----------



## Shooter12 (Jan 24, 2020)

New guy here.... I'm new in the whole 3d archery thing. Im around Richmond and go to green top for bow needs. Im looking for a place to shoot long range around the area but have no idea where to look. Could you guys/gals suggest some clubs around the Richmond area? Id really appreciate the help!!


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Shooter12 said:


> New guy here.... I'm new in the whole 3d archery thing. Im around Richmond and go to green top for bow needs. Im looking for a place to shoot long range around the area but have no idea where to look. Could you guys/gals suggest some clubs around the Richmond area? Id really appreciate the help!!


Shooters in Beaverdam is what you seek.....


----------

